# Hyperthydoidism? Please, help.



## sonickid23 (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, I'll try and make this as brief as possible.
I'm 31/Male. Healthy, exercise 5 days a week. Don't smoke.

3 years ago, at work, I had what was diagnosed as a panic attack (immediate sense of adrenaline, rush of blood to head, impending doom, rapid pulse, hard heart beats, complete disconnect from reality). Immediately went to GP who said my BP was 170/? and prescribed me Xanax and a BP med (don't recall).
I had depersonalization/realization for a few months. Was sent to a neurologist (who seemed like a complete joke) who told me I had some sort of temporal epilepsy which both me and my GP thought was completely wrong.

So we thought maybe I had anxiety disorder and stayed on the Xanax. However, over the course of maybe a year I kept coming in for palpitations and irregular heartbeats. Every time I would go see the Dr. my BP was a elevated (usually 140/80) and the heart beats would disappear before I got there. She assured me it was nothing more than anxiety. After a couple more visits, she took me off the Xanax and put me on BP med (Lisinopril). For a while, I felt great...no more palps, semi-reg BP. She referred me to a cardiologist who since has done every test in the book (EKG, ECG, stress echo, holter moniter (2 week and 24 hour), BP monitor, blood work up the wazoo, urinalisis, chest x-rays, cat scans of both my head and adrenal glands).

Last year, when I was in California, I had the palps and went to the dr. I was in atrial fibrillation and was sent to the ER 2 days in a row. Was cardio converted and told to start taking Rythmol and continue on the BP meds.

Everything has been pretty much ok since, until about a month ago. Everything started coming back Irregular Heartbeat (PAC's but no AFib, thank God), awful sleep, hard heartbeats, fluctuating BP.

OK, getting to the point here.

Went to the cardiologist who did some blood work for my thyroid after I told her both my mother and grandmother were diagnosed and treated for HYPOthyroidism. Test came back that my Thyroxin levels were slightly elevated (I think she said the max norm was 10 and I was at like an 11.5). She said she didn't think that was what was causing all the problems but that she wanted me to get retested in a month being that it can fluctuate.

This got me thinking about my symptoms and a Dr. visit I had about 6 years ago where I had blood work done and the Dr. called to tell me that something was maybe wrong with my thyroid and that we would need to retest. Which we did, and everything turned out fine.

I am so frustrated by the lack of answers. Every doctor tells me that "hey, that's life, you have high BP and afib (even though they tell me that there is less than a 1% chance someone my age could even develop afib!)

Currently, I'm on Lisinopril 40mg once a day, Propafenone (Rythmol) 225 mg, 2x a day, and a baby aspirin once a day.

I fit a lot of the symptoms of Hyperthydoisim:
Weight loss (can't gain weight to save my life)
Frequent bowel movements 
Heat intolerance
Nervousness, Restlessness
Hair Loss
Tremoring Hands
HBP
Pounding heartbeats + Irregular heartbeats
Skin flushing
Difficulty sleeping

Is it possible I could have inherited HYPERthyroidism from my family's HYPOthyroidism??

Thanks for any advice.
Best,
Josh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonickid23 said:


> Okay, I'll try and make this as brief as possible.
> I'm 31/Male. Healthy, exercise 5 days a week. Don't smoke.
> 
> 3 years ago, at work, I had what was diagnosed as a panic attack (immediate sense of adrenaline, rush of blood to head, impending doom, rapid pulse, hard heart beats, complete disconnect from reality). Immediately went to GP who said my BP was 170/? and prescribed me Xanax and a BP med (don't recall).
> ...


Hi there Josh! Autoimmune thyroid disease is familial and it really makes no difference if it is hyper or hypo in that regard. However, as you know, the treatment modality is quite different and boy am I ever upset that no doctor has ever done any antibodies' tests or a sonogram or even better yet, RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Here's the deal; you should have no TSI, none, zilch, zero. If you do, you are hyperthyroid.

Docs should have run TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4. If the TSH is low and the FREES are really high, that is hyper too BUT antibodies play tricks and the thyroid panels sometimes do not reveal the truth. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and autoantibodies.

TSI is (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

I recommend these tests........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

And here you can learn the difference between T4, T3 and FT4, FT3.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

You "really" do sound hyerthyroid to me.

Welcome to the board and surprisingly we have quite a few very nice men here. I am sure they will be along.


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi

If you were cold turkeyed off the Xanax after being on for a year, I wouldn't be surprised if you are having symptoms of Benzodiazapine withdrawal. Just a thought....


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome Josh. I know you will eventually get to the bottom of this and finally get a diagnosis, it's just a matter of time. Request all the labs Andros mentioned. It's sad that the nurse/dr said your thyroxine was high, and most likely not the problem but did not refer you to an endo. I bet they just assume it's not thyroid related b/c you are male. Keep us posted when you get the results. If you are hyper, the meds will most likely get you back to normal again, but keep in mind it may take weeks(on meds) to feel normal again.

Hang in there:hugs:


----------

